

Show HN: One night hack. Here's your place to get a random number. - mjshampine
http://randonum.com

======
alttag
I don't get it. Are random numbers really so special that curation improves
their value?

All I see when I open the page (whether a correct impression or not) is
someone who is harvesting emails and offers no value in exchange.

------
civilian
Why do I have to sign in? It's a one-night hack and it gives random numbers!

